# Graduation Present



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

From myself to myself.

Having recently graduated from high school (Yeah, I know I'm probably one of the youngest guys here) I saw an opportunity to justify a box purchase. Using the tips I get from my job scooping ice cream I managed to buy a box of Partagas Shorts. I swear, the cubans sure know how to make attractive boxes. The box code is from February 08, so I plan to smoke one before putting them away for a while.

Enjoy the pictures.

~Mike


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome present


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Whoa!!! That is a sweet present to yourself!!!.. wanna share??? Enjoy bro, you deserve it!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I love Party Shorts! Nice pick and there is always a good reason to justify buying more Habanos:dribble:*


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great score!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Now, this needed mutch ice creams!! :biggrin:

Nice pick up!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Now That's just wrong, High school kid smoking Habanos, Very good enjoy


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, sweet present! Enjoy 'em


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I absolutely love the Parti shorts and have multiple boxes resting.
If you can put a couple of years on these, you can't beat them in my opinion for $4 a stick.
Not that I know anything about CC's!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man great haul :dribble:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice present indeed. The '08 box-code my surprise you. The last few boxes I have purchased had maybe 3 - 6 months of age on them and they were smokin'! I must say, I was a bit surprised. I always at least fire 1 up regardless of the date.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

What will you get for college??


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Thats a great gift! I got myself an iPhone last year after I graduated, but this is almost comparable lol

Enjoy.

=)


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very very nice.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> I absolutely love the Parti shorts and have multiple boxes resting.
> If you can put a couple of years on these, you can't beat them in my opinion for $4 a stick.
> Not that I know anything about CC's!!


Yeah what he said!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Man I think I need to start (scooping) ice cream! Nice pick up!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

1 of my favorites!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

great pics
looks like a nice cigar


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> I absolutely love the Parti shorts and have multiple boxes resting.
> If you can put a couple of years on these, you can't beat them in my opinion for $4 a stick.
> Not that I know anything about CC's!!


$4 a stick ?!?

We need to talk ..................


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great gift! One you will always remember


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice present!!!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

theres nothing better than buying something you know you earned!! especially something this good!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that's a nice present - well done!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah good job


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very very nice!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Love that first pic, and nice present!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Congratulations on graduating from High School. Very nice present to yourself. Enjoy those smokes.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Way to treat yourself.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Partagas are some sweet smokes -- got yourself a winner there! Nice 

Whats this about just Graduating High School?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pickup


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Best part about getting gifts for yourself is you always know what you want. Amazon's wish list can only go so far! Nice pickup!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Pickup!!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice pick up....enjoy those smokes!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

congrats on the graduation, nice gift to yourself. that's always the best present because you get what you really want.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats a nice present to yourself


----------



## Cohibacigars (Jun 11, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Way to treat yourself.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Very Nice! I wish I had been as wise as you are when I graduated High School. I think I had still only smoked Black and Milds and Hav-a-tampas.


----------



## jdub-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Enjoy, And congrats!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice gift. Enjoy


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

You'll be lucky if they last you two months. 

The beauty of the Party Shorts is that they're just as good fresh as they are with some age, just different.

Nice pickup!


----------

